# Game Thread- Orlando @ Miami (4/9)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Should be a good game, I bet the Magic can pull it out. Hedo's fine, and he will be playing.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Orlando Magic can beat anybody right now..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Dwight needs to be put back in the game. Wade is getting any call he wants right now. But the Magic are still playing solid due to the rebouding and their defense.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Orlando has had one hell of a start to this game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

This would be a huge win for Orlando. Philly and Indy lost so things happen as Orlando needing them to.

I can't believe Payton hasn't been thrown out of this game telling Steve Javy to STFU and then calling him a punk mother****er.

edit: oops, I meant Chicago lost last night to Philly and both Indy and Boston lost today.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

If we win this game, it puts us 3 games behind 8th & 9th spot (moves us into 10th), and 4 games behind 7th spot. Anything can really happen right now. If we do win this game, the excuse by everyone is "Miami needs to rest their guys for the playoffs". Whatever... a win is a win and we've been on a roll!

Plus we've got games vs Indiana, Chicago and Philly still. This is going to be VERY interesting.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I didn't think it would be realistically possible but with each win we keep getting closer and closer.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

We have to keep them from going on a run before thinking of the next game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Miami looks really out of sorts right now. And Wade looks tired or disinterested. We need to end this one right now.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I didn't think it would be realistically possible but with each win we keep getting closer and closer.


6 games left, 3 behind... how is that not realistic?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> 6 games left, 3 behind... how is that not realistic?


It was past tense


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

JNice said:


> It was past tense


Sorry didn't see you say "Didn't" my bad... especially with 6 teams fighting for 3 spots and all but one playing really ****ty... anything is possible now


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> Sorry didn't see you say "Didn't" my bad... especially with 6 teams fighting for 3 spots and all but one playing really ****ty... anything is possible now



Well, if we win tonight and win against both Toronto and Atlanta, which we should win both, then it could be real, real interesting. The San Antonio game is going to be a tough one to win.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

JNice said:


> Well, if we win tonight and win against both Toronto and Atlanta, which we should win both, then it could be real, real interesting. The San Antonio game is going to be a tough one to win.


Tough, but we just beat Detroit, Dallas, and hopefully Miami. Three of the top 5 teams in the league


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Only up 7 right now... not looking real good anymore


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Is it just me or does Dwight really give Shaq fits?


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I think I feel confident enough right now to say we've got this game up 13 with less than a minute left. I can't wait for these last 6 games...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Is it just me or does Dwight really give Shaq fits?



He does a pretty good job on Shaq. As good as you can do. Bo Outlaw did one hell of a job on Shaq as well.

And DeShawn was really good on Wade early in the game.

Another great team game. Orlando's big men never really got into the game offensively but still we've got so many different places to get scoring right now it didn't really matter. Jameer was good again. And to think, Jameer could be the starting PG in Miami right now.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Great game. Jameer went on a stretch where he made like 6 straight shots in a row.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Those two losses at the buzzer to Hawks earlier in the season really hurt now. Also, who could forget the Bucks game we had won before Stevie threw it away? Ugh, should be 35-41. Yeah, I know, shoulda, woulda, coulda.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Either this is going to be one helluva run to make the playoffs, or we're screwing up our chances of getting a good draft pick.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> Either this is going to be one helluva run to make the playoffs, or we're screwing up our chances of getting a good draft pick.


It doesn't matter, it's great to have our young guns out there winning games against very good teams in the stretch run of the season, whether it means us making the playoffs or not. Winning all these games has got to give our guys confidence going into next season if nothing else. They now know how well they can play with each other, and know they can be a force as soon as next season. Don't underestimate the importance of these games down the stretch to a team's future, even if it moves us down a few spots in the draft and we don't make the playoffs.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

> It doesn't matter, it's great to have our young guns out there winning games against very good teams in the stretch run of the season, whether it means us making the playoffs or not. Winning all these games has got to give our guys confidence going into next season if nothing else. They now know how well they can play with each other, and know they can be a force as soon as next season. Don't underestimate the importance of these games down the stretch to a team's future, even if it moves us down a few spots in the draft and we don't make the playoffs.


Repped. No one seems to get this.

All I can say is that I hope Carlos Arroyo isn't hurt too bad. We're really going to need him to keep our playoff hopes alive.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

wow .. i didn't watch the game but i was pretty shocked when i saw the boxscore ...great GREAT game ... :banana: *Go Magic*


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Impressive win... maybe Orlando could tell the Wizards how to beat the Heat as they have lost 16 in a row to them.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I just hope they don't take the next two games lightly. That would throw all of their hard work down the drain.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Ive said it before and Ill say it again...This team is young and talented, regardless if they make the playoffs or not...this winning streak and the competative fire they are showing is really gonna boost the confidence of these guys. Right now draft position is irrelevent. This winning streak and solid wins against good teams are worth a draft pick. The toughest thing to teach a young player is how to play ballz to the wall for an entire game, they have been doing just that and they look as though they are starting to gel. Ive watched just about every game since the trade and you can see this team forming an identity. They are gonna be good if they keep the core intact.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Copper said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again...This team is young and talented, regardless if they make the playoffs or not...this winning streak and the competative fire they are showing is really gonna boost the confidence of these guys. Right now draft position is irrelevent. This winning streak and solid wins against good teams are worth a draft pick. The toughest thing to teach a young player is how to play ballz to the wall for an entire game, they have been doing just that and they look as though they are starting to gel. Ive watched just about every game since the trade and you can see this team forming an identity. They are gonna be good if they keep the core intact.


Exactly. I'd rep you, but I can't seem to figure out how.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> "When I saw Bo on Shaq I said, 'Oh, Lord,'"Howard said. "What's he giving up? Five-hundred pounds?"


lol


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

JNice said:


> lol


haha, where are the postgame quotes?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> haha, where are the postgame quotes?



I don't think there are usually any for road games. That is from the OrlandoSentinel.com article after the game.

I like what Bo is doing. He only plays in certain situations but he's been effective when he does play. I'd like to see Orlando keep him for next year.


----------

